
IBM Allows Chinese Government to Review Source Code - techbullets
http://www.wsj.com/articles/ibm-allows-chinese-government-to-review-source-code-1444989039
======
techbullets
If you are getting the wall, here are few other sources:

\- [http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/17/us-ibm-china-
wsj-i...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/17/us-ibm-china-wsj-
idUSKCN0SA1BZ20151017)

\- [http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/18/wsj-ibm-china-source-
code...](http://www.engadget.com/2015/10/18/wsj-ibm-china-source-code/)

\- [http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/18/why-ibm-lets-certain-
count...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/18/why-ibm-lets-certain-countries-
including-china-review-its-source-code/)

\- [http://fortune.com/2015/10/16/ibm-source-code-
china/](http://fortune.com/2015/10/16/ibm-source-code-china/)

\- [http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/16/9550315/ibm-source-
code-r...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/16/9550315/ibm-source-code-review-
chinese-government)

